# Globe and Mail reporter looking for interviews on renunciation



## 416

Hello, all - 

The Globe has been the leading media outlet covering this issue in Canada (and AFAIK anywhere). IRS/Canada stories always do very well for reader traffic in their Web site. 

In any case, they have a reporter looking at the issue of USCs in Canada renouncing, in the renunciation process or just renounced - I know that covers a number of people on the board. 

*He'd prefer to use the names of people he's interviewing, but will also interview on a not-for-attribution basis - your name and other identifying details won't be used if you don't want them to be. *

Here are his coordinates:

Barrie McKenna I National Business Correspondent I Ottawa
p: 613.566.3611 e: [email protected]


----------



## Guest

416 said:


> Hello, all -
> 
> The Globe has been the leading media outlet covering this issue in Canada (and AFAIK anywhere).


The Globe has covered it, but so has the Financial Post, and in my own opinion their coverage has been more balanced and factual, but we all have our personal opinions and preferences.

Sounds great, good news, just wish Financial Post would do the same ...


----------



## Cafreeb12

416 said:


> Hello, all -
> 
> The Globe has been the leading media outlet covering this issue in Canada (and AFAIK anywhere). IRS/Canada stories always do very well for reader traffic in their Web site.
> 
> In any case, they have a reporter looking at the issue of USCs in Canada renouncing, in the renunciation process or just renounced - I know that covers a number of people on the board.
> 
> *He'd prefer to use the names of people he's interviewing, but will also interview on a not-for-attribution basis - your name and other identifying details won't be used if you don't want them to be. *
> 
> Here are his coordinates:
> 
> Barrie McKenna I National Business Correspondent I Ottawa
> p: 613.566.3611 e: [email protected]


Calling!


----------



## Cafreeb12

Cafreeb12 said:


> Calling!


Called and spoke to him. Very nice person but, he'd like to speak to someone who was at the meeting in Toronto. Anyone who attended should give him a call. If you are reading this Mr. Mckenna thank you for your interest in this story. It's been a bit like being talking to a brick wall in some ways so far.


----------



## Guest

Cafreeb12 said:


> Called and spoke to him. Very nice person but, he'd like to speak to someone who was at the meeting in Toronto. Anyone who attended should give him a call. If you are reading this Mr. Mckenna thank you for your interest in this story. It's been a bit like being talking to a brick wall in some ways so far.


I sent him an email and tried to interest him in the angle of those of us who haven't considered ourselves Americans for decades, still don't and don't ever want to. He replied by email quite quickly and said he found what I sent fascinating (his words) but alas (from my particular perspective anyway) he really want to speak with someone who was at that Toronto meeting last month. I hope one of you who was there does speak with him. Any more publicity we can generate for any aspect of this issue has to help, at least in Canada.


----------



## Cafreeb12

Schubert said:


> I sent him an email and tried to interest him in the angle of those of us who haven't considered ourselves Americans for decades, still don't and don't ever want to. He replied by email quite quickly and said he found what I sent fascinating (his words) but alas (from my particular perspective anyway) he really want to speak with someone who was at that Toronto meeting last month. I hope one of you who was there does speak with him. Any more publicity we can generate for any aspect of this issue has to help, at least in Canada.


There were several on this forum there so he should get some perspective as to what they were told at the meeting. I know one of the posts on this forum was about the meeting and they were told it was the first time they had, had to do a "group one of these" then the other remarks about the "ten thousand pound gorilla in the room" I still don't think State is too happy about this mess being dumped on them.


----------



## Cafreeb12

Will the redirect stay on the main page? Just wondering as I'm not sure how much traffic there is back here. :S Or perhaps more will see it here, who knows. Still would be nice for the redirect to stay if possible.


----------



## Guest

Can someone post a link to this article in the forum when it gets published? I read the Globe and Mail semi-regularly but just want to make sure I and others don't miss the article!

The Globe and Mail was the first newspaper that informed me about FBAR, FATCA and the whole lot so I am very grateful for their coverage.

Thank You


----------



## Guest

DonPomodoro said:


> Can someone post a link to this article in the forum when it gets published? I read the Globe and Mail semi-regularly but just want to make sure I and others don't miss the article!
> 
> The Globe and Mail was the first newspaper that informed me about FBAR, FATCA and the whole lot so I am very grateful for their coverage.
> 
> Thank You


I won't cross-post here, generally not fair to the moderators and website, but if you go to my thread on FBAR/FATCA in the General area of this website, second post down on that thread, you'll find a PDF of a Globe and Mail column written a few weeks ago which summarizes the issues nicely, with human interest and very readable (and short, unlike my five page screed )

I have below from a media clipping service clips since mid-August on various aspects of FATCA, including at least one on renunciation. Editorials and coverage from Vancouver Sun, Winnipeg Free Press, Calgary Herald, Toronto Star, Globe and Mail, and several New Brunswick newspapers covering the very extensive and serious "accidental American" issue facing a lot of folks along the NB/Maine border. The only unsympathetic clip (surprise surprise) was from National Post. Inside the ZIP folder are a bunch of HTM files; just double-click on each one, and the article should open in your web browser for easy reading.

This story has recevied more media coverage in Canada than I'd realized. Again, except for the National Post, the editorial comments are sympathetic to our plight and call on the federal government to defend Canadian soverignty and citizens from what the president of American Citizens Abroad rightly called "economic imperialism" from the US.


----------



## Guest

Schubert said:


> I won't cross-post here, generally not fair to the moderators and website, but if you go to my thread on FBAR/FATCA in the General area of this website, second post down on that thread, you'll find a PDF of a Globe and Mail column written a few weeks ago which summarizes the issues nicely, with human interest and very readable (and short, unlike my five page screed )
> 
> I have below from a media clipping service clips since mid-August on various aspects of FATCA, including at least one on renunciation. Editorials and coverage from Vancouver Sun, Winnipeg Free Press, Calgary Herald, Toronto Star, Globe and Mail, and several New Brunswick newspapers covering the very extensive and serious "accidental American" issue facing a lot of folks along the NB/Maine border. The only unsympathetic clip (surprise surprise) was from National Post. Inside the ZIP folder are a bunch of HTM files; just double-click on each one, and the article should open in your web browser for easy reading.
> 
> This story has recevied more media coverage in Canada than I'd realized. Again, except for the National Post, the editorial comments are sympathetic to our plight and call on the federal government to defend Canadian soverignty and citizens from what the president of American Citizens Abroad rightly called "economic imperialism" from the US.


Just downloaded the ZIP - Thank You!


----------

